# A week with my R32



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Well I picked her up last Saturday and have covered about 300 miles. My thoughts and impressions...

The power is unreal and take off is so fast. It is taking me a while to get used to the power in relation to gear changes but I am getting there now. The handling is great with very firm suspension. The ESP is over zealous but I think I may have a problem with this and need to take it in (same old VAG problems). I am now getting used to the seats but I cannot imagine they will suit everyone. I am slim and they hug me so I imagine they will be quite uncomfortable for some.

The car looks great, but is no TT (which is what I was after) but still turns heads but blends in when parked with other cars, particularly when the alloys are hidden. The most amazing thing is the sound. I have not bothered with the stereo much as the engine is so beautiful to listen to. The worst thing is the fuel consumption particularly if you get stuck in traffic. It is however, worth every penny. The rear windscreen wiper is rubbish and I will be changing this soon and the top over the rear bumper (just under the boot) gets dirty very quickly but these a very minor points.

If you get the opportunity to take one out for a spin do so, you won't regret it.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

glad you happy with it sim , you heard one with the straight through miltek yet?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

No is there much difference? If so, can you describe it? (always a difficult one)


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

err go listen to a TvR there probbaly about the nearest sound.  you can really hear the v6 warble and growl , oh and pop pop between gears in 1st and 2nd.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Block said:


> err go listen to a TvR there probbaly about the nearest sound.  you can really hear the v6 warble and growl , oh and pop pop between gears in 1st and 2nd.


I'll go along with that but would say don't do it without an AmD rechip (they sell it as a package), because otherwise it will sound much faster than it really is :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

glad you are having fun with your R32 hope you have better luck than your TTR


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Nice one sim ,,,,, i still miss the vr6 corrado , as you say the gear changes or lack of them


----------



## turbo2 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sim said:


> Well I picked her up last Saturday and have covered about 300 miles. My thoughts and impressions...
> 
> The power is unreal and take off is so fast. It is taking me a while to get used to the power in relation to gear changes but I am getting there now. The handling is great with very firm suspension. The ESP is over zealous but I think I may have a problem with this and need to take it in (same old VAG problems). I am now getting used to the seats but I cannot imagine they will suit everyone. I am slim and they hug me so I imagine they will be quite uncomfortable for some.
> 
> ...


Hi, didi you trade your car at benfield as i looked at an olive green with green hood tt last week and the salesman said the previous owner swapped for an R32 as they wanted a "more normal looking car". The TT had been scratched on the drivers door. It didnt have the porka rims though. Anyway ended up buying a Imola Yellow S3 as i think the TT's are a bit common round here now. Glad you love the R32 i nearly bought one myself but missed the turbo rush.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Thats the one.  Would have had comps on as the cups are in my garage


----------



## turbo2 (Apr 5, 2004)

Odd to see a salesman telling the truth about a previous owner.

Your mad if you think an R32 will draw less attention than a TT  I guess it does blend in easier though What colour is it and did you buy a 3 or 5 door.

I saw a metallic grey one last week and it looked the muts nuts,

Hope you have better look with the R32. Vandels fcuk me off! where abouts in nirth east you from?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mark, glad you`re enjoying the R and not missing the TTr too much.

Re the zorst, I had the pleasure of following Rob (B3VES) last week-end and it sounds fantastic, I videod him on a drive-by going under a bridge on full song. sounds :evil:

Ian.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks folks!

The sun has come out today and I must admit that I missed the TT on my way to work this morning. I still gaze at them longingly and still think the Golf looks nothing on the TT.

The drive, however, is something else :evil:


----------

